# Bambino RDA



## DoubleD (5/3/15)

by JayBo (Tobh Mods)

Specifications:

303 Stainless Steel
Copper contact
PEEK insulators can withstand 480°F
Raised Center Post hole for easy building.
Massive 1ml Juice Well
Six Air Holes Always Open
Drip Tip Cap

(looks like it could be a great BF candidate as well, way to much airflow for me though)

Reactions: Like 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (5/3/15)

Looks much like the Derringer with elements of the Odin for easy build. I like it, except the airflow always open.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (7/3/15)

mmmm. interesting


----------



## John (7/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

